# WA state work flow.....IM OUT !!!!!



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

so we have been working really hard to make our way out of p&p and with this recent ruling in WA state our work has dropped from several hundred orders a week to 6 or 8, this seam like the perfect time. since last weeks ruling we have had more invoice adjustments, kick backs and "still needs" than we have had the 6 years we have been in business, i really feel like the NATS think it time to "recover" some of the $$$ they have lost out on since they cant issue any pre-foreclosure work any more, in the last 2 days alone we have been hit with over $8,000 of charge backs that we are disputing most of witch are "photos do not justify" but they clearly do and always have. they are grasping at straws. we put our self on hold with the last 2 NATS yesterday so im sure there are more invoice adjustments coming but at this point i see an "out" and im taking it !!!!


----------



## SeenIt (Jul 30, 2015)

Ouch. I didn't think it would happen so quickly. What nats are you with? Do you have a large receivable with them? Sorry this is happening to you.


----------



## Bigtrucker (Mar 18, 2014)

*You can do it*



All Island Handy said:


> so we have been working really hard to make our way out of p&p and with this recent ruling in WA state our work has dropped from several hundred orders a week to 6 or 8, this seam like the perfect time. since last weeks ruling we have had more invoice adjustments, kick backs and "still needs" than we have had the 6 years we have been in business, i really feel like the NATS think it time to "recover" some of the $$$ they have lost out on since they cant issue any pre-foreclosure work any more, in the last 2 days alone we have been hit with over $8,000 of charge backs that we are disputing most of witch are "photos do not justify" but they clearly do and always have. they are grasping at straws. we put our self on hold with the last 2 NATS yesterday so im sure there are more invoice adjustments coming but at this point i see an "out" and im taking it !!!!



You can do it.
Take your skills elsewhere.
Plenty of work out there go get it.


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

SeenIt said:


> Ouch. I didn't think it would happen so quickly. What nats are you with? Do you have a large receivable with them? Sorry this is happening to you.


so our big ones were servicelink and NFR, this is not really a bad thing.....like i said we have been working toward getting off this sinking ship for awhile now, this just made it happen sooner and easier than we thought, i was able to clean up our work que in 2 days so we didn't have any orders hanging out there for backcharges and immediately put our self on voluntary hold. i figured they were gonna find some way to keep some of my money and it came down to the old "photos do not justify" and they refuse to give any other answer than "photos do not justify"and round and round we go.....hey on a lighter note im taking the weekend off :wink:


----------



## USConsulting (Oct 31, 2013)

All Island Handy said:


> so we have been working really hard to make our way out of p&p and with this recent ruling in WA state our work has dropped from several hundred orders a week to 6 or 8, this seam like the perfect time. since last weeks ruling we have had more invoice adjustments, kick backs and "still needs" than we have had the 6 years we have been in business, i really feel like the NATS think it time to "recover" some of the $$$ they have lost out on since they cant issue any pre-foreclosure work any more, in the last 2 days alone we have been hit with over $8,000 of charge backs that we are disputing most of witch are "photos do not justify" but they clearly do and always have. they are grasping at straws. we put our self on hold with the last 2 NATS yesterday so im sure there are more invoice adjustments coming but at this point i see an "out" and im taking it !!!!


Why would any type of ruling make your invoicing challenging? Do the issues pertain to the content of the ruling? Sounds to me like it is a new invoice processor or a policy change at that company? I am eager to help you if you want.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

USConsulting said:


> Why would any type of ruling make your invoicing challenging? Do the issues pertain to the content of the ruling? Sounds to me like it is a new invoice processor or a policy change at that company? I am eager to help you if you want.


Nats have a bad habit of financing their operations on the vendors dime. They are going to lose millions (billions?) on this ruling because it effectively makes all P&P activity illegal. Even though this is only WA, the Nats fear is that it will likely sweep the nation soon. The Nats are naturally going to try to find the lost revenue in the pockets of their vendors.


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

safeguard dropout said:


> Nats have a bad habit of financing their operations on the vendors dime. They are going to lose millions (billions?) on this ruling because it effectively makes all P&P activity illegal. Even though this is only WA, the Nats fear is that it will likely sweep the nation soon. The Nats are naturally going to try to find the lost revenue in the pockets of their vendors.


EXACTLY !!!!!! i am not having any problems with my invoices, they (like safeguard dropout said) are trying to "recover lost revenue" even though they never had it to begin with, it was all "projected income" and the fact that i put myself on hold they are looking to retain anything they can


----------



## disgusted (Sep 18, 2015)

All Island Handy said:


> EXACTLY !!!!!! i am not having any problems with my invoices, they (like safeguard dropout said) are trying to "recover lost revenue" even though they never had it to begin with, it was all "projected income" and the fact that i put myself on hold they are looking to retain anything they can


It appears all the thieving National's must be plugged into the same screw the contractor networking site . Exact same dynamic was applied to my situation when I finally dumped my last stinking National last year which was not either of the client's you mentioned. Must be a secret national processing center specializing in ways to steal. I wish you the best of luck in collecting all the
money you are owed !


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

disgusted said:


> It appears all the thieving National's must be plugged into the same screw the contractor networking site . Exact same dynamic was applied to my situation when I finally dumped my last stinking National last year which was not either of the client's you mentioned. Must be a secret national processing center specializing in ways to steal. I wish you the best of luck in collecting all the
> money you are owed !


hahahaha....BASTARDS!!!!!!..... i think you may be on to something:vs_cool:


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

well they came up with a new backcharge yesterday, from feb2013 simply says "contractor failed to provide dump receipt, amount %100 of work order $986.65" so i search the W/O # and found the email they requested the dump receipt and we replied "there is no dump receipt, it was all yard waist, we burned it on our property to save the expense" to witch they replied "thank you that will work" now they say "thats not an exceptable form of verification" to witch i replied "it was exceptable for the last 3 years but not now? " .........and round and round we go......we have received allitle over 20k since we put ourselfs on hold and after the next pay period they wont have much of my money to keep from me since we started turning down a bunch of work the last month and a half before bailing :wink:


----------



## Doc (Sep 3, 2015)

...now they say "thats not an exceptable form of verification"...[/QUOTE said:


> Burn the debris in the parking lot of their fine establishment, perhaps that would be an "acceptable form of verification". :vs_whistle:


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

There's a great big guy down the road from me that does tires on the side. I found some good used tires on a trashout and had him put them on my trailer for me about 3 years ago. I paid him cash, a thank you and a handshake.

Suppose I walk into his garage today and just take some stuff and tell him "you didn't give me a tire disposal receipt 3 years ago"? 

I would either be dead or behind bars. Either way I don't see the sunrise tomorrow. 

In this world of crazy people, this Nat may want to rethink this strategy......this is way beyond stupid.:vs_worry:


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re-invoice it without any discount and add late fees*

for three years. Send it certified mail and charge them a couple hundred for that too. send the demand/intent to seek relief letter right there with it. Make sure all the clients up the line get one too. I know you know what you're doing but sometimes we just want out and cut losses. But, you will likely have some free time on your hands for a short while might as well have some fun and give out a few lessons. 

Don't play their games. Bring the pain.


----------



## NorthwestWA (Jun 25, 2016)

All Island Handy said:


> so we have been working really hard to make our way out of p&p and with this recent ruling in WA state our work has dropped from several hundred orders a week to 6 or 8, this seam like the perfect time. since last weeks ruling we have had more invoice adjustments, kick backs and "still needs" than we have had the 6 years we have been in business, i really feel like the NATS think it time to "recover" some of the $$$ they have lost out on since they cant issue any pre-foreclosure work any more, in the last 2 days alone we have been hit with over $8,000 of charge backs that we are disputing most of witch are "photos do not justify" but they clearly do and always have. they are grasping at straws. we put our self on hold with the last 2 NATS yesterday so im sure there are more invoice adjustments coming but at this point i see an "out" and im taking it !!!!




Yeah I have seen a crippling slow down as well.. But what ruling are you talking about? What did I miss? Is it only WA State? can someone fill me in?


----------

